# iMac G5 (mod)



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2004)

Take a look at this.
 
Wish I had so much time for such things...


----------



## diablojota (Mar 22, 2004)

That will look great after it is all done.
That is some good work.  Definitely too much time on their hands.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Mar 22, 2004)

This guy has way too much time on his hands, but then again, bloody cool project.

I wonder how much the guy would get for it if he decided to sell the unit on eBay?

Anyone remember the guy that sold his "Lego" Mac and got £350 for it 

I wonder...?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2004)

.. he'd get i think enough to make that hobby be profitable


----------



## monktus (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah I'd thought it was the other way around, a G5 shoehorned into an iMac, that would have been even impressive. Or just pointless, I'm not sure which.


----------



## diablojota (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, it would be impressive, especially if you could control the heat issues...


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2004)

what is the size of the beast ? original size ?


----------



## gollum84 (Mar 22, 2004)

That's the best mod I have ever seen.  He should send in those pictures to the Screensavers on TechTV and see how it compares to Yoshi's mods.


----------



## naodx (Mar 22, 2004)

Very awesome, he must have a lot more patience than me. 

Hope he updates the pics when he gets it back from the paint shop.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Mar 23, 2004)

The link is broken...  please fix it so I can see I realy want to!!!


----------



## Androo (Mar 23, 2004)

yaaa i wanna see this too 
is there another location?


----------



## Anim8r (Mar 23, 2004)

Exceeded bandwidth


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Take a look at this.
> 
> Wish I had so much time for such things...



why can i not get to this link? ive noticed a few of those, is it dead?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, looks like it's down. Hopefully just temporally. Sowwy


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn German 404... anyone got cached pictures or something?


----------



## sur (Mar 25, 2004)

our german 404's kick your 404's butts


----------



## RancherAZ (Mar 25, 2004)

Well thats something to be proud of LMAO Dead Links


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 26, 2004)

damn! Anyone?


----------

